# problems with kernel 2.6.20.7 vanilla [solved]

## menschmeier

Hi,

I upgraded from 2.6.20.4 to 2.6.20.7 patched with suspend2-sources.

I am using identical kernel configurations. But the newer kernel runs just with one core on my core2duo system. I checked the config again but can not see anything that might be wrong.

Does anyone recognized the same problem?

menschmeier

----------

## Sadako

Did you just copy the old .config to the new source directory and "make && make modules_install"?

You should at least run "make oldconfig" or "make menuconfig" (and in the second case watch for warnings about invalid options) and then check to make sure the old config has what you need.

----------

## menschmeier

Hi,

did not found anything but I changed

Subarchitecture Type from PC-compatible (X86_PC) to Support for ScaleMP vSMP (X86_VSMP) - a T7200 is based on EM64T, isn't it?

All options seems to be identical. I upgraded from 2.6.20.4 to 2.6.20.7 - a minor release, so I expect just some bugfixes and no additional features.

OK, did a make oldconfig, make xconfig and recompiled the kernel. Hope the next boot will work with this kernel.

menschmeier

----------

## menschmeier

Hi,

both cpus is there, but only the 1st is used as I can see in gkrellm ...

 *Quote:*   

> cpufrequtils 002: cpufreq-info (C) Dominik Brodowski 2004-2006
> 
> Report errors and bugs to linux@brodo.de, please.
> 
> analyzing CPU 0:
> ...

 

Further, there is no freq scaling anymore. The clock rate stays a 996 MHz even on heavy load ... on the 2nd cpu, the first seems to work correctly.

menschmeier

----------

## Sadako

 *menschmeier wrote:*   

> Subarchitecture Type from PC-compatible (X86_PC) to Support for ScaleMP vSMP (X86_VSMP) - a T7200 is based on EM64T, isn't it?

 

I'll bet you anything that this is your problem right here, as from what I can tell ScaleMP in based on EM64T, but it looks like it is only used in high end servers, 

so I'm pretty sure if you had such a machine you would know about it beyond a doubt.

Think about it this way, ScaleMP is based on EM64T, and the T2700 is based on EM64T, but it this does not logically follow that the T2700 is based on ScaleMP, does that make sense?

Try changing it back to "PC-compatible", as long as you select "Intel Core2 / newer Xeon" as the Processor family that should be all you need.

----------

## menschmeier

Hi,

not did not help, pc-compatible was the option I was using always. Compiled the kernel with both options, no difference.

I am a at loss.

menschmeier

----------

## towerk

I had the same problem, not matter what I selected I couldn't see the second proc.

I finally used my old .config and ran

make oldconfig

and it worked.

Looking at the diff it seemd to be one of these 2 options set in the working config, unless it's not in the processor section

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

CONFIG_X86_GENERIC=y

----------

## menschmeier

Hi,

no there is no difference beween the configs. I made oldconfig too and than a diff to my old config. You use X86_Generic option, I use CoreDuo/newer Xeons: CONFIG_MCORE2=y 

Maybe this is the difference. But I can see the 2nd CPU using cpufreq-info but it seems not to be used.

So I do a recompile with generic x86 cpu opton ...

menschmeier

----------

## menschmeier

Hi,

I blame to suspend2, the patch I used is now hard masked, without this patch I can use both CPUs ....   :Very Happy:   :Shocked: 

menschmeier

----------

